# Mother gets 20 years for myspace suicide



## Chris (May 15, 2008)

Mom indicted in deadly MySpace hoax - CNN.com



> LOS ANGELES, California (CNN) -- A Missouri mother was indicted Thursday in the case of a teen who killed herself after being taunted on the social networking site MySpace.com.
> 
> 1 of 2 A federal indictment accuses Lori Drew, 49, of O'Fallon, Missouri, of using a MySpace account to pose as a 16-year-old boy and feign romantic interest in the girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2008)

That woman is a stupid bitch.


----------



## TimSE (May 15, 2008)

that kid seems like a proper fucktard imo
to kill yourself over and myspace-boyfriend!!?!?

mom got wat she deserves at least


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (May 15, 2008)

TimSE said:


> that kid seems like a proper fucktard imo
> to kill yourself over and myspace-boyfriend!!?!?
> 
> mom got wat she deserves at least


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 15, 2008)

i dont think its right what the woman did, but thats insane. that woman shouldnt face a single charge, she didnt commit a crime. How can they actually prove she commited suicide soley because of the crazy mom?

that would be the same as someone on here calling someone else an asshole on the forums, then the guy kills himself, and they try to put the namecaller in prison


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2008)

TimSE said:


> that kid seems like a proper fucktard imo
> to kill yourself over and myspace-boyfriend!!?!?



Dude, she was 13.


----------



## Lee (May 15, 2008)

> Authorities have previously said that Drew set up the account to find out what Meier, who lived in her neighborhood, was saying about her daughter.



Seriously, who cares. That woman got what she deserved. That's beyond screwed up.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 15, 2008)

but so what, no laws were broken, its sick and fucked up, but still, i think its apperent that any 13 year old that commits suicide for any reason is mentally distraught, but especially over something like this, if your parents died and you were 13 and you had no one left , it would be more understandable, but just because the mom was crazy doesnt mean it was her fault the 13 year old was too


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 15, 2008)

if you walked up to a fence at a school playground and yelled "kill yourself", and one of the kids killed themself later that night, do you realy think you would deserve to go to prison?

if that actually worked in a cort, the case with the mom and kid, then i would start asking people for their wallets, and sueing them when they didnt produce their wallet to me. just because you say something, doesnt mean its your fault if someone listening actually does it. 
people in america need to start taking responsibility for their actions, and quit trying to blame everyone else


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2008)

It's time for adults to step up and take responsibility that they shouldn't be harassing impressionable teenagers online as well.


----------



## noodles (May 15, 2008)

Chris said:


> It's time for adults to step up and take responsibility that they shouldn't be harassing impressionable teenagers online as well.



I really don't see how anyone could argue with this point.


----------



## daybean (May 15, 2008)

it was done on more than 1 occasion, she was harassed several times and the mom even opened up a myspace page just to get into her mind and fuck with her, and at 13 years old that should be a crime (or if charges were filed, i guess it is). i don't think its legal for myself to pick on a kid so young without the police saying to stop. although i think she got more than what she deserved , she still will get less and get about what was right, IMO, of course.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> it was done on more than 1 occasion, she was harassed several times and the mom even opened up a myspace page just to get into her mind and fuck with her, and at 13 years old that should be a crime. i don't think its legal for myself to pick on a kid so young without the police saying to stop. although i think she got more than what she deserved , she still will get less and get about what was right, IMO, of course.



Exactly. Striking up a fake romantic love interest with a 13 year old *child* as a grown woman is only slightly less disgusting than the creepy pedophiles that get busted on that TV show all the time.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 15, 2008)

Chris said:


> It's time for adults to step up and take responsibility that they shouldn't be harassing impressionable teenagers online as well.



i agree, but i'm just saying i dont think anything she did was illigal. I mean, where were the girls parents through out this? The could have contacted the authoritys. 

As for impressionable teenagers, when i was 13, some one could have convince me king diamond was cool, but they wouldnt have made me kill my self because they made fun of me. I guess i dont have much pitty in this situation. Try growing up a fat kid, hear some of the shit people say and do. But i'm sane, so those things didnt make me kill myself, it just made me realize that there are always assholes, and you just have to deal with them one way or another.

I'm not saying the mom was right, i'm just saying that legally, there was no law broken that should deserve 20 years. There is no way to realy prove that the girl was driven to suicide directly by the mother. If they go through with putting her in prison, it will set a bad presidence, and in our "free" country, you wont even beable to say "drop dead" to a guy that cuts you off because you could go to jail if he does.



Chris said:


> Exactly. Striking up a fake romantic love interest with a 13 year old *child* as a grown woman is only slightly less disgusting than the creepy pedophiles that get busted on that TV show all the time.



i agree, but its not illigal to be disgusting and creepy, if that was the case half the forum would be in jail


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 15, 2008)

we don't have cybersex with 13 year olds though


----------



## Nerina (May 15, 2008)

I remember when this was in the news not long ago. 

Now,on one hand, telling someone that the world would be a better place without them is not illegal, there is this thing called *freedom of speech *(which, I must add, seems to be less and less these days, but I digress...) and, to add to what 7 Strings Of Hate said, if we all got arrested for telling someone to fuck off and die, and god forbid, our wish came true, then this would be a sad,sad place. 

But, I think that the fact that she got sentenced was the right thing to happen because of the fact that she *knowingly* fucked with the mind of a *minor*,whatever the outcome was, and really, this could be called a case of child abuse, because she was an adult woman, knowingly tauting this 13 y.o. *minor* kid.

She probably never dreamed that this kid would go and kill herself as a result of her taunting, and I personally dont think that is the case, I think the taunting was more the 'icing on the cake', but just the fact that she stooped so low to mess with this kid, is a disgrace.
20 years seems to be an awful lot, but in the end, this was a minor, and she did end up dead, and really, whether the kid really did commit suicide because of this or not, (we will never know anyway, and we cant prove it either way) she should be sentenced for intended emotional/psychological damage of a minor, not for the suicide itself specifically.

Oh and furthermore, why was this 13 y.o. kid on myspace? What were *her* parents doing while she was getting harassed? But I guess that's another debate altogether....


----------



## Jason (May 15, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i agree, but i'm just saying i dont think anything she did was illigal. I mean, where were the girls parents through out this? The could have contacted the authoritys.
> 
> As for impressionable teenagers, when i was 13, some one could have convince me king diamond was cool, but they wouldnt have made me kill my self because they made fun of me. I guess i dont have much pitty in this situation. Try growing up a fat kid, hear some of the shit people say and do. But i'm sane, so those things didnt make me kill myself, it just made me realize that there are always assholes, and you just have to deal with them one way or another.
> 
> ...




Dude your totally missing the fucking point. The bitch didn't say drop dead she SOUGHT out this girl and was fuckign with her head 

Yeah fat kids get treated like shit so what? Everyone gets picked on BUT this goes beyond teasing.


----------



## noodles (May 15, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i agree, but i'm just saying i dont think anything she did was illigal. I mean, where were the girls parents through out this? The could have contacted the authoritys.
> 
> As for impressionable teenagers, when i was 13, some one could have convince me king diamond was cool, but they wouldnt have made me kill my self because they made fun of me. I guess i dont have much pitty in this situation. Try growing up a fat kid, hear some of the shit people say and do. But i'm sane, so those things didnt make me kill myself, it just made me realize that there are always assholes, and you just have to deal with them one way or another.



Hi. I have a step daughter who will be 13 in two years. If someone _ever_ tried to fuck with her online, I would hunt them down, tie them up, gag them, and slowly start slicing off pieces of their body.

This is why she is getting twenty years. It sends a good message to all the parents who would otherwise be sitting in prison for murder, and it gets this sick fuck out of the rotation for awhile. She's an adult, and she should no better. Trash like her belongs behind bars.


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

I am so glad to see this. I was quite pissed off when this atrocity first happened and I thought she'd just get a slap on the wrist for it. I'm happy to see she got what she deserves.

Bitch.



Chris said:


> It's time for adults to step up and take responsibility that they shouldn't be harassing impressionable teenagers online as well.



 It's clear that was trying to get the girl to kill herself from the things she was saying.

I remember her saying something like "I'm glad your daughter died" to the parents of the girl who committed suicide.


----------



## Nerina (May 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> I remember her saying something like "I'm glad your daughter died" to the parents of the girl who committed suicide.



Really?!?!


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i agree, but i'm just saying i dont think anything she did was illigal. I mean, where were the girls parents through out this? The could have contacted the authoritys.



Being 13 now isn't like it was when we were 13 man. If you were 13, would you tell your parents you were courting an older kid on MySpace?



> I'm not saying the mom was right, i'm just saying that legally, there was no law broken that should deserve 20 years. There is no way to realy prove that the girl was driven to suicide directly by the mother. If they go through with putting her in prison, it will set a bad presidence, and in our "free" country, you wont even beable to say "drop dead" to a guy that cuts you off because you could go to jail if he does.



I do see your point. I don't agree with it, but  all the same.



> i agree, but its not illigal to be disgusting and creepy, if that was the case half the forum would be in jail



I do agree with you here.


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dude your totally missing the fucking point. The bitch didn't say drop dead she SOUGHT out this girl and was fuckign with her head
> 
> Yeah fat kids get treated like shit so what? Everyone gets picked on BUT this goes beyond teasing.



 This goes way beyond "harassment" or just "internet trolling" that a lot of people are comparing it to.

Why didn't she go to the authorities? Why WOULD you go to the authorities because some guy you have a crush on tells you the world would be better without you? The girl did not know it was her classmate's mother.



Nerina said:


> Really?!?!



Yeah. It's not illegal to say that.


----------



## noodles (May 15, 2008)

I fucking hate MySpace. It is going to be the end of anonymity on the Internet.


----------



## Nerina (May 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> Yeah. It's not illegal to say that.




I know, I'm just shocked that she actually said that to them, wow. Pretty low.


----------



## Groff (May 15, 2008)

noodles said:


> I fucking hate MySpace. It is going to be the end of anonymity on the Internet.



Amen!

It's kinda sad that people consider friendship and socializing this:


----------



## daybean (May 15, 2008)

i'm glad to see this not going the jroll route. i hope.


----------



## Nerina (May 15, 2008)

I just wish we'd see more 20 year sentences handed out to child molesters, and abusers and the like, seems the trend is that they get ten years then get let off on good behaviour after 5 mins......


----------



## daybean (May 15, 2008)

yeah a kid (13) or anywhere around that age that gets harassed like that is a crime, why else would she have gotten charged, right?


----------



## daybean (May 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I just wish we'd see more 20 year sentences handed out to child molesters, and abusers and the like, seems the trend is that they get ten years then get let off on good behaviour after 5 mins......





so they can go and do it again, and again...it's a fuct up system.


----------



## Nerina (May 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> so they can go and do it again, and again...it's a fuct up system.



Well what do you expect when they do stupid things like put people in prison for 36 months for a little tax evasion? (remember Wesley Snipes) I mean, come on, the prisons need room, so they have to let the real criminals out!

/end sarcasm


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 15, 2008)

you guys got a lot of good points, the more i think about it, i could see it as abuse of a child to an extent, but personally, i think 20 years is too much. i kind of feel like her parents had to have played a good role in this, just like noodles said, if someone was giving his kid guff, he would beat the fuck out of him. back in the day bullying could go unnoticed, it seems these days that would be very hard for something like that to be tolerated due to schools being more involved, laws being stricter and that sort of thing. By no means am i blaming the parents, i dont know in what capacity they were involved with the child, but i'm sure they probably dropped the ball in there aswell.

and overall, i personally think the legality of it would be hard to prove, but i guess it IS better that someone who is as disturbed to pursue harassing a 13 year old, is in the clink.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

I see your point, but do you know how much shit kids keep from their parents, or don't give them the whole story, etc?


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I see your point, but do you know how much shit kids keep from their parents, or don't give them the whole story, etc?



I kept 95% of things from my parents.

Now I'm 25 and I keep 60% of things from my parents. I've been dating the same girl for the past 3 years and my mother doesn't even know I have a girlfriend at all.


----------



## Jason (May 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> I kept 95% of things from my parents.
> 
> Now I'm 25 and I keep 60% of things from my parents. I've been dating the same girl for the past 3 years and my mother doesn't even know I have a girlfriend at all.



 Weird.. 


and 7sofh Dude you remember how much shit you could hide from your parents?


----------



## HighGain510 (May 15, 2008)

Teenagers should not be allowed to use myspace at all.  It seems like more and more kids take this shit WAY too seriously. 

What that lady did to that girl is disgusting and she deserves what she got. I hope they treat her the same way they do with pedophiles once she gets to prison.  Whether or not the suicide was directly related to what she did to the girl is irrelevant IMO. Playing mind games with a child is just wrong.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> I kept 95% of things from my parents.
> 
> Now I'm 25 and I keep 60% of things from my parents. I've been dating the same girl for the past 3 years and my mother doesn't even know I have a girlfriend at all.



Yep, I tended to keep EVERYTHING I COULD from them.

I agree with MySpace, kids take it way out of hand for some reason, I don't really understand it.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> I kept 95% of things from my parents.
> 
> Now I'm 25 and I keep 60% of things from my parents. I've been dating the same girl for the past 3 years and my mother doesn't even know I have a girlfriend at all.



Don't feel bad. I've been banging Stitch's Mom for the past 3...

Aw fuck. This isn't OT.


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yep, I tended to keep EVERYTHING I COULD from them.
> 
> I agree with MySpace, kids take it way out of hand for some reason, I don't really understand it.



My mom was pretty strict regarding things. So, all throughout junior high and high school, I would secretly buy "Mature" video games, R-rated movies (or in high school, simply movies that my mom would never approve of), music CDs with "parental advisory" stickers or in genres that my mom was opposed to, and books that had kind of "extreme" content. I'm of the opinion that anything is permissible in music, movies, books, games, and so on, but my mom holds the opposite opinion.

It would have been incredibly easy for me to keep that MySpace stuff away from my parents, but MySpace didn't exist when I was in junior high and high school and, even if it had, I wouldn't have been a member.



Chris said:


> Don't feel bad. I've been banging Stitch's Mom for the past 3...
> 
> Aw fuck. This isn't OT.



Yeah, I heard about that. It seems he's still in denial.


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> you guys got a lot of good points, the more i think about it, i could see it as abuse of a child to an extent, but personally, i think 20 years is too much. i kind of feel like her parents had to have played a good role in this, just like noodles said, if someone was giving his kid guff, he would beat the fuck out of him. back in the day bullying could go unnoticed, it seems these days that would be very hard for something like that to be tolerated due to schools being more involved, laws being stricter and that sort of thing. By no means am i blaming the parents, i dont know in what capacity they were involved with the child, but i'm sure they probably dropped the ball in there aswell.
> 
> and overall, i personally think the legality of it would be hard to prove, but i guess it IS better that someone who is as disturbed to pursue harassing a 13 year old, is in the clink.



The bottom line is that America needs a Punch in the Fucking Face Law. If a PITFFL was passed, and people could just envoke PITFF instead of having to deal with the legal system, there would easily be 50% less court cases.


----------



## Nerina (May 15, 2008)

Chris said:


> Don't feel bad. I've been banging Stitch's Mom for the past 3...
> 
> Aw fuck. This isn't OT.



Yay! I caught Chris


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> My mom was pretty strict regarding things. So, all throughout junior high and high school, I would secretly buy "Mature" video games, R-rated movies (or in high school, simply movies that my mom would never approve of), music CDs with "parental advisory" stickers or in genres that my mom was opposed to, and books that had kind of "extreme" content. I'm of the opinion that anything is permissible in music, movies, books, games, and so on, but my mom holds the opposite opinion.
> 
> It would have been incredibly easy for me to keep that MySpace stuff away from my parents, but MySpace didn't exist when I was in junior high and high school and, even if it had, I wouldn't have been a member.
> 
> ...




I wasn't sheltered or kept from certain media at all, but things like drugs and alcohol I tended to hide pretty well (Stupid kids!)


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I wasn't sheltered or kept from certain media at all, but things like drugs and alcohol I tended to hide pretty well (Stupid kids!)



I never brought them home, but I'd come home after drinking and my mom would have not have any clue. 

Parents are not aware of everything. And what the girl was doing wasn't as hard of a thing to hide as what a lot of other kids were doing.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> I never brought them home, but I'd come home after drinking and my mom would have not have any clue.
> 
> Parents are not aware of everything. And what the girl was doing wasn't as hard of a thing to hide as what a lot of other kids were doing.



It's about as easy as hiding your porn collection when you're 15.


----------



## Jason (May 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's about as easy as hiding your porn collection when you're 15.



or 11


----------



## Popsyche (May 15, 2008)

implore all of you that are expressing an opinion on this to go back and read the original story and thread here: 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/po...ills-herself-after-getting-dumped-online.html

This 'mother' took pleasure with her daughter in torturing a child that had mental instability that she knew about. I am overjoyed that she got 20 years! Read about how the dead child's parents did the best they could. ALL of you young'uns that are kidless currently need to walk a mile in a parent's shoes. Kids are their own people and not robots that you can control. All you can hope to do is guide them along a path of learning that will leave them with the ability to be self-sufficient and happy. That is the ultimate goal. Sometimes you aren't dealt a perfect little honor student in life, and all you can do is try your best. In this case, even that wasn't enough. If they had known that a neighbor was perpetrating this hoax on their daughter, there would have been some hope of saving her. This stupid ignorant bitch that tortured a child with mental instability is absolutely culpable, and got off easy IMO.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 15, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> implore all of you that are expressing an opinion on this to go back and read the original story and thread here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/po...ills-herself-after-getting-dumped-online.html
> 
> This 'mother' took pleasure with her daughter in torturing a child that had mental instability that she knew about. I am overjoyed that she got 20 years! Read about how the dead child's parents did the best they could. ALL of you young'uns that are kidless currently need to walk a mile in a parent's shoes. Kids are their own people and not robots that you can control. All you can hope to do is guide them along a path of learning that will leave them with the ability to be self-sufficient and happy. That is the ultimate goal. Sometimes you aren't dealt a perfect little honor student in life, and all you can do is try your best. In this case, even that wasn't enough. If they had know that a neighbor was perpetrating this hoax on their daughter, there would have been some hope of saving her. This stupid ignorant bitch that tortured a child with mental instability is absolutely culpable, and got off easy IMO.


----------



## Naren (May 15, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> implore all of you that are expressing an opinion on this to go back and read the original story and thread here:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/po...ills-herself-after-getting-dumped-online.html
> 
> This 'mother' took pleasure with her daughter in torturing a child that had mental instability that she knew about. I am overjoyed that she got 20 years! Read about how the dead child's parents did the best they could. ALL of you young'uns that are kidless currently need to walk a mile in a parent's shoes. Kids are their own people and not robots that you can control. All you can hope to do is guide them along a path of learning that will leave them with the ability to be self-sufficient and happy. That is the ultimate goal. Sometimes you aren't dealt a perfect little honor student in life, and all you can do is try your best. In this case, even that wasn't enough. If they had know that a neighbor was perpetrating this hoax on their daughter, there would have been some hope of saving her. This stupid ignorant bitch that tortured a child with mental instability is absolutely culpable, and got off easy IMO.



 +10000


----------



## JBroll (May 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> i'm glad to see this not going the jroll route. i hope.



If that's a reference to me, I'd like to know exactly what 'my route' entails.

The punch to the face law is probably the best solution that I've seen so far, but I'd also add provisions for slapping with large fish, slabs of meat, and possibly hammers.

Jeff


----------



## HaGGuS (May 16, 2008)

I hope she gets the full 20 years..


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2008)

Terrible story, I think she got off easy as well.


----------



## JBroll (May 16, 2008)

You never know, jail beatings could save the day...

Jeff


----------



## daybean (May 16, 2008)

JBroll said:


> If that's a reference to me, I'd like to know exactly what 'my route' entails.
> 
> The punch to the face law is probably the best solution that I've seen so far, but I'd also add provisions for slapping with large fish, slabs of meat, and possibly hammers.
> 
> Jeff



well it was, i saw what happened in the other thread and it wasnt good for the forum, and i don't know how that thread ended but it wasnt good since its closed.


----------



## daybean (May 16, 2008)

JBroll said:


> You never know, jail beatings could save the day...
> 
> Jeff



wtf? i hope your being sarcastic


----------



## dougsteele (May 16, 2008)

Lee said:


> Seriously, who cares. That woman got what she deserved. That's beyond screwed up.



That woman is evil. 13 year old kids are a mess, their fuckin' hormones are all over the shop. People who are older than teens really should step up and make sure the kids are doing okay. To set up a site, pretend to be a boy, fuck with this girl's head purposely, man....I'm glad she ain't MY mom.

Anyways, good riddance to filth. Kill her the way the kid died.


----------



## Popsyche (May 16, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> That woman is evil. 13 year old kids are a mess, their fuckin' hormones are all over the shop. People who are older than teens really should step up and make sure the kids are doing okay. To set up a site, pretend to be a boy, fuck with this girl's head purposely, man....I'm glad she ain't MY mom.
> 
> Anyways, good riddance to filth. Kill her the way the kid died.



Add on top of that the fact the kid was mentally unstable, and it's even worse.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 16, 2008)

I think 20 years is a little extreme, but I imagine she won't serve all of that. I agree with 7SoH, but you have to keep in mind she wasn't charged with manslaughter or causing the death, she was basically charged with harassment (inflicting emotional distress or whatever) which is what she should be charged with. I'm also of the mind that if people are fucked up, then you can't be held responsible for them dying, but what she did was pretty fucked up.


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2008)

Burn in hell, bitch.


----------



## Jachop (May 16, 2008)

Sounds fair. In Sweden she would probably get away with a couple of years - considering that murderers doesn't serve much more time. Our legal system is pretty fucked up.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 16, 2008)

i'm just nervous that if she gets the full 20, it will set a dangerous presidence. Its my right to tell people that they should kill themselves honostly. As long as this is a situation that has to do with minors, then i'm for it. I just dont want to live in such a fucked up place that free speech is trampled because some nut kills themselfs and people try to blame you when you call them a mother fucker or something like that. 

i think the woman is fucked up and fundamentally should get in trouble, but like jj said, she was charged with harassament, not manslaughter, thats what scares me. Harassment should never ever be a 20 year crime, i wish she would have got charged with manslaughter, but they wouldnt have been able to prove it, so i understand the harassment route. But on paper, 20 years for harassment is insane.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 16, 2008)

Delete myspace for christ sake and be done with it. I'm not one to usually blame shit like that but 10-13 year old kids should NOT be on social networking sites and they should NOT be posting pictures of themselves on the internet for all to see coupled with a description of their personality and interests, and links to all their other friends profiles and interests. They should be OUT-FUCKING-SIDE.

Myspace has been used to take advantage of how many young kids now?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 16, 2008)

i agree with neon black up there ^

but i feel the hatred for myspace is a little crazy. I personally dig it because its a very easy way to showcase some of your works online for the purpose of meeting local bands and musicans, but children really have no place on it and tons of people use it to use children. 

also, i know its easy to hide things from your parents, but any competent parent can look at your viewing history online. hell, my wife is colombo when it comes to me lookin and internet porn  she doesnt care, but she likes to let me know she knows, and i think she checks them out to see what i'm into, because she's been doing some things lately that i know she didnt think of herself, but now i'm grossly OT


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'm just nervous that if she gets the full 20, it will set a dangerous presidence. Its my right to tell people that they should kill themselves honostly. As long as this is a situation that has to do with minors, then i'm for it. I just dont want to live in such a fucked up place that free speech is trampled because some nut kills themselfs and people try to blame you when you call them a mother fucker or something like that.
> 
> i think the woman is fucked up and fundamentally should get in trouble, but like jj said, she was charged with harassament, not manslaughter, thats what scares me. Harassment should never ever be a 20 year crime, i wish she would have got charged with manslaughter, but they wouldnt have been able to prove it, so i understand the harassment route. But on paper, 20 years for harassment is insane.



Harrassment of another adult, sure. Harrassment of a 13 year old girl? I don't give a fuck who you are. If you're an adult, and you go out of your way to fuck with a 13 year old girl, you are fucked in the head and belong in jail. And you deserve a punch in the face.


----------



## Nerina (May 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> Harrassment of another adult, sure. Harrassment of a 13 year old girl? I don't give a fuck who you are. If you're an adult, and you go out of your way to fuck with a 13 year old girl, you are fucked in the head and belong in jail. And you deserve a punch in the face.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 16, 2008)

agreed, punch in the face, not 20 years  do you realize how long that is? But oh well, what do i know


----------



## Stitch (May 16, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> agreed, punch in the face, not 20 years  do you realize how long that is?



Do you realise how dead dead is?

Do you realise that that is twenty years that 13 year old girl will _never_ have?


----------



## Scott (May 16, 2008)

7 years longer than the girl lived before she killed herself because of said harassment?

Not long enough IMO. And my opinion=fact.


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2008)

Scott said:


> And my opinion=fact.



Being left-handed and Canadian cancels that out.


----------



## Scott (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, well you're from Texas.


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2008)

Yep, I sure am. 

And I'm right handed.


----------



## Scott (May 16, 2008)

You know who else is right handed and from Texas?


----------



## Nerina (May 16, 2008)

^  Scott you never fail.


----------



## auxioluck (May 16, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Do you realise how dead dead is?
> 
> Do you realise that that is twenty years that 13 year old girl will _never_ have?



 I have sympathy where sympathy is due, but that is pretty damn unforgiveable. I mean, especially being an adult and knowing how impressionable and easily manipulated children are. She wasn't a woman, she was a CHILD. A CHILD. Exploiting a child's weakness and emotion is simply sick. This mother is no different to me than a child molestor. Paper is paper. I could write on paper that I am experiencing "stress-induced obesity" but it doesn't change the fact that I am a fat asshole. I mean, really. The mother took that child's life. Indirectly, yes, but she caused that child to die. How do you think the girl would feel knowing she died because of some sick mother? No 13 year old deserves that. And argue with me all you want, you won't change my mind. That mother had free will to stop anytime she wanted, but she didn't. That is vaguely familiar to rape, murder, torture, and worst of all, an addiction. Lock her ass up for the rest of her life.


----------



## JBroll (May 16, 2008)

Scott said:


> You know who else is right handed and from Texas?



Actually, he isn't from Texas. Maybe if you clicked on the Wikipedia links with your right hand you'd have the facts straight...

Jeff


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Actually, he isn't from Texas. Maybe if you clicked on the Wikipedia links with your right hand you'd have the facts straight...
> 
> Jeff



Ba-ZING!!


----------



## Scott (May 16, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Actually, he isn't from Texas. Maybe if you clicked on the Wikipedia links with your right hand you'd have the facts straight...
> 
> Jeff



Actually, I checked there first. He was born in Connecticut, but raised in Texas. And I thought that was close enough to go on with the joke.

Scott


----------



## JBroll (May 16, 2008)

Scott said:


> Actually, I checked there first. He was born in Connecticut, but raised in Texas. And I thought that was close enough to go on with the joke.
> 
> Scott



No, the Connecticut origin has clearly tainted him. He pulled the 'Texan cowboy' look to help him win elections, but he's about as Texan as Hillary Clinton is middle-class.

Jeff


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2008)

He is so far from "Texan cowboy," it's ridiculous.

Back on topic, burn in hell, bitch.


----------



## The Dubya (May 16, 2008)

Scott said:


> You know who else is right handed and from Texas?



Ooh, pick me, I know this one.


----------



## noodles (May 16, 2008)

JBroll said:


> No, the Connecticut origin has clearly tainted him. He pulled the 'Texan cowboy' look to help him win elections, but he's about as Texan as Hillary Clinton is middle-class.
> 
> Jeff



I know you are jealous of people with a good sense of humor, and getting shown up by a left handed Canadian is hard to take, but let it go.


----------



## JBroll (May 16, 2008)

noodles said:


> I know you are jealous of people with a good sense of humor, and getting shown up by a left handed Canadian is hard to take, but let it go.



I was joking too. It might be fun painting me as a bitter, callous bastard, but that's not the case...

Jeff


----------



## Popsyche (May 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> Harrassment of another adult, sure. Harrassment of a 13 year old girl? I don't give a fuck who you are. If you're an adult, and you go out of your way to fuck with a 13 year old girl, you are fucked in the head and belong in jail. And you deserve a punch in the face.



This all true. But what makes it worse is this, quoted from the original article:



> Megan, a 13-year-old who suffered from depression and attention deficit disorder, corresponded with Josh for more than a month before he abruptly ended their friendship, telling her he had heard she was cruel.
> 
> The next day Megan committed suicide. Her family learned later that Josh never actually existed; he was created by members of a neighborhood family that included a former friend of Megan's.



I feel that many normal 13 year olds wouldn't have reacted so severely. This child was not normal, which makes it MUCH worse of an issue, hence 20 years isn't so outlandish.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Yeah, I heard about that. It seems he's still in denial.


Man, ever since he wore his mother's clothes in that dark room...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 17, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> I feel that many normal 13 year olds wouldn't have reacted so severely. This child was not normal, which makes it MUCH worse of an issue, hence 20 years isn't so outlandish.



Maybe, but the woman had said "She had heard she was cruel"? That's pretty weak. She shouldn't have been doing it in the first place, but she didn't say something like "You're fat, ugly, and no one will ever love you. I hope you get cancer of the ugly, fuck off and die". I'm not saying she shouldn't get some jail time for harassing the minor and causing emotional distress, but 20 years to me seems severe.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 17, 2008)

^ excatly JJ 

and attention deficit disorder was her metal illness?? thats pretty weak,
if thats the case, then when she logged off the computer, she should have forgotten about the entire deal 

i dont know, call me an asshole, but its just culling the heard, its better to weed out the nuts early before they go crazy and kill others in addition to themselvs


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> and attention deficit disorder was her metal illness?? thats pretty weak,
> if thats the case, then when she logged off the computer, she should have forgotten about the entire deal



 Sorry, but that's not how ADD works.

And I believe she also had clinical depression.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 17, 2008)

Thats creepy as hell that some 30 year old woman was fucking with a 13 year old evidently mentaly disturbed kid.

It's hard to judge without the whole story and knowing the people, I mean the girl killed herself over a boy she met on MYSPACE and never in real life, she fell in love with a 30 year old womans best 13 year old boy impression. Thats pretty retarded, the girl obviously had issues.

But at the same time the old woman is a crazy bitch, so who can really say . 

She should be punished, shes fucking 30 and doing this juvanile shit. But at the same time we can really never know how far this lady pushed her, how much of it was due to her mind games and how much of it was already planted in the girls head, waiting to come out.


----------



## Cancer (May 17, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'm just nervous that if she gets the full 20, it will set a dangerous presidence. Its my right to tell people that they should kill themselves honostly. As long as this is a situation that has to do with minors, then i'm for it. I just dont want to live in such a fucked up place that free speech is trampled because some nut kills themselfs and people try to blame you when you call them a mother fucker or something like that.
> 
> i think the woman is fucked up and fundamentally should get in trouble, but like jj said, she was charged with harassament, not manslaughter, thats what scares me. Harassment should never ever be a 20 year crime, i wish she would have got charged with manslaughter, but they wouldnt have been able to prove it, so i understand the harassment route. But on paper, 20 years for harassment is insane.



I have a couple of thoughts of this:

!. Kudos to Adminishredder for taking gender out of his statement.
2. I also find in interesting, and really admire the fact in this particluar case, that the authorities in this case were DETERMINED to see some kind of justice served, despite not having a law to back them up. Yes it sets a dangerous precedent, but it's encouraging to see the desire for justice to be served, even if people have to look outside of the box to get it.
3. That being said, I don't think this woman should get, nor will she I believe get, 20 years. She may be alot of things, but I don't believe that premeditated murder was in her agenda. I say give her 5 years, and then put her in the sex offenders' registry. Being in the registry is much worse IMO.
4. If there is one thing that does bother me about this case, it's the amount of time the passed between the kids' suicide (and it was ultimately a suicide, let's not forget that), and the mom being indicted. Since this is not, nor can it ever be, a murder case, I'm wondering if some sort of statute of limitation applies here.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 17, 2008)

Cancer said:


> 3. That being said, I don't think this woman should get, nor will she I believe get, 20 years. She may be alot of things, but I don't believe that premeditated murder was in her agenda. * I say give her 5 years, and then put her in the sex offenders' registry. Being in the registry is much worse IMO*.



This is actually a really good fucking idea. She was carrying on a relationship with a minor online, and it would only be fair. She would still be fucked over, but not in jail for 20 years.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 17, 2008)

i love it when you have a disagreement about a topic, and some pussy neg reps you without enough balls to even say who they were. Its too bad we arnt all machines that think excatly the same.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 17, 2008)

I think it was the ADD joke you made, since I'm agreeing with you and I didn't get one


----------



## Jason (May 17, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'm just nervous that if she gets the full 20, it will set a dangerous presidence. Its my right to tell people that they should kill themselves honostly. As long as this is a situation that has to do with minors, then i'm for it. I just dont want to live in such a fucked up place that free speech is trampled because some nut kills themselfs and people try to blame you when you call them a mother fucker or something like that.
> 
> i think the woman is fucked up and fundamentally should get in trouble, but like jj said, she was charged with harassament, not manslaughter, thats what scares me. Harassment should never ever be a 20 year crime, i wish she would have got charged with manslaughter, but they wouldnt have been able to prove it, so i understand the harassment route. But on paper, 20 years for harassment is insane.



I kinda see were your going with this but I don't see that happening. Think of it this way tho imagine that being your kid and now there dead and gone. You guys keep saying 20 years is too much BUT she gets years and then gets out and still has a life this kid is gone FOREVER. 

Think about it.


----------



## FYP666 (May 17, 2008)

Randy said:


> That woman is a stupid bitch.



Seconded


----------



## Jason (May 17, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i love it when you have a disagreement about a topic, and some pussy neg reps you without enough balls to even say who they were. Its too bad we arnt all machines that think excatly the same.



Don't worry i just signed mine that I left.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 17, 2008)

Jason said:


> I kinda see were your going with this but I don't see that happening. Think of it this way tho imagine that being your kid and now there dead and gone. You guys keep saying 20 years is too much BUT she gets years and then gets out and still has a life this kid is gone FOREVER.
> 
> Think about it.



At the same time you have to think though, if this chick is going to kill herself because an online boyfriend broke up with her and cited "I heard you were mean" as a reason, then I think it's fair to say it was going to happen sooner or later anyways. Sure, the kid was sick, and it's a shitty situation, and what the lady did to her was inexcusable, but how can she be held accountable for the fact that the kid was sick? Like I said, she should be charged with harassment, and putting her on the sex offenders list is a good idea, but 20 just seems over kill. What would have happened if she got a real boyfriend and he broke up with her citing "You're a dumb cunt, and I never want to see you again" as a reason? You wouldn't haul some kid down to the station and charge him with anything. Putting her on the sex offenders list would severely fuck her over though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 17, 2008)

Jason said:


> I kinda see were your going with this but I don't see that happening. Think of it this way tho imagine that being your kid and now there dead and gone. You guys keep saying 20 years is too much BUT she gets years and then gets out and still has a life this kid is gone FOREVER.
> 
> Think about it.



in that case, lets put the parents in jail, i mean, in a way , you could say that it was the parents fault for "abusing" their child and letting her be suicidal. Sounds crazy, right? I could imagine it to be happining to my kid or not, but i know that reguardless, we are governed by laws, and if its not written in the law, its not illigal. Its illigal to own pot, but its not illigal to smoke it. Same deal, even though in most peoples eyes, a guy that is walking down the street high is doing something illigal,the laws arnt written that way.

It usually takes a tragidy to get many of the laws that we have inplace. But untill there is a law in place, you should get away with it. Just because people dont like it, doesnt mean we just get to make up laws, or start streching the meaning of existing laws to suit our needs. Thats why we can make new laws. Unfourtunally thats just life.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 17, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> At the same time you have to think though, if this chick is going to kill herself because an online boyfriend broke up with her and cited "I heard you were mean" as a reason, then I think it's fair to say it was going to happen sooner or later anyways. Sure, the kid was sick, and it's a shitty situation, and what the lady did to her was inexcusable, but how can she be held accountable for the fact that the kid was sick? Like I said, she should be charged with harassment, and putting her on the sex offenders list is a good idea, but 20 just seems over kill. What would have happened if she got a real boyfriend and he broke up with her citing "You're a dumb cunt, and I never want to see you again" as a reason? You wouldn't haul some kid down to the station and charge him with anything. Putting her on the sex offenders list would severely fuck her over though.



extremely good point jj


----------



## Cancer (May 18, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> At the same time you have to think though, if this chick is going to kill herself because an online boyfriend broke up with her and cited "I heard you were mean" as a reason, then I think it's fair to say it was going to happen sooner or later anyways. Sure, the kid was sick, and it's a shitty situation, and what the lady did to her was inexcusable, but how can she be held accountable for the fact that the kid was sick? Like I said, she should be charged with harassment, and putting her on the sex offenders list is a good idea, but 20 just seems over kill. What would have happened if she got a real boyfriend and he broke up with her citing "You're a dumb cunt, and I never want to see you again" as a reason? You wouldn't haul some kid down to the station and charge him with anything. Putting her on the sex offenders list would severely fuck her over though.



Here's a thought, let's pretend that the mom was an 18 year old male, who did the exact same thing (ie... started an online relationship with a minor, and then ending it, thus contributing to her suicide). What would he get?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 18, 2008)

Jason said:


> Don't worry i just signed mine that I left.



likewise douche


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 18, 2008)

Cancer said:


> Here's a thought, let's pretend that the mom was an 18 year old male, who did the exact same thing (ie... started an online relationship with a minor, and then ending it, thus contributing to her suicide). What would he get?



Not 20 years I don't think. He'd get put on the sex offenders list for sure. What do online predators get when they get caught?


----------



## 7slinger (May 18, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Sure, the kid was sick, and it's a shitty situation, and what the lady did to her was inexcusable, but how can she be held accountable for the fact that the kid was sick?



she can and should be held accountable because her actions were inexcusable, you say it right there in your own words.

if you're stupid enough to fuck around with a kid, I'm not gonna feel bad when you get your bell rung in the courtroom.

and it doesn't matter if the kid was sick, or whether or not the lady knew it. consider it the risk you take when your dumb enough to abuse a child. that's what this is - an extreme case of child abuse. 

I completely doubt this lady will get 20 years. The way I read it 20 years is the max sentence she could receive. 

yet we've got alot of people on here siding with the mother, and not very many people siding with the child that she heartlessly, repeatedly, mentally abused


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 18, 2008)

...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 18, 2008)

7slinger said:


> she can and should be held accountable because her actions were inexcusable, you say it right there in your own words.
> 
> if you're stupid enough to fuck around with a kid, I'm not gonna feel bad when you get your bell rung in the courtroom.
> 
> ...



I said it's inexcusable she was fucking with a kid, not that she should be held responsible because the kid was sick and died. I said she should get some jail time and get put on the sex offenders list. I don't see ANYONE siding with the mother in this thread. Siding with her would be saying "set her free" instead of "20 years may be a bit much for harassment". Don't put words into our mouths, it's not cool, and you're trying to make us look like we condone harassment of a child.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 18, 2008)

i 2nd jj, i in no way support that woman, i just support the law system, and harassment cant have a 20 year penality


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 18, 2008)

20 years is typically longer than someone would get for manslaughter right? Or for second degree murder. If you want her in jail for that long, then charge her with the appropriate crime.


----------



## 7slinger (May 18, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I said it's inexcusable she was fucking with a kid, not that she should be held responsible because the kid was sick and died. I said she should get some jail time and get put on the sex offenders list. I don't see ANYONE siding with the mother in this thread. Siding with her would be saying "set her free" instead of "20 years may be a bit much for harassment". Don't put words into our mouths, it's not cool, and you're trying to make us look like we condone harassment of a child.





7 Strings of Hate said:


> i 2nd jj, i in no way support that woman, i just support the law system, and harassment cant have a 20 year penality





JJ Rodriguez said:


> 20 years is typically longer than someone would get for manslaughter right? Or for second degree murder. If you want her in jail for that long, then charge her with the appropriate crime.



I'm not trying to imply anybody on this forum condones harassment; if I thought somebody did, I wouldn't be corresponding with them...

...and I certainly wasn't trying to imply that by people "siding" with the mother that they thought she should be set free, although this thread did start with some people questioning why the woman was charged with a crime in the first place. People seem to have changed their minds and now agree that the woman should be charged with a crime, yet they think the maximum penalty that has been suggested is too high, and somehow because the girl was mentally ill, that fact somehow lessens the mothers responsibility in all of this. "She probably would have killed herself anyway" I think I read...I guess we'll never know.

The fact that the mother knew the girl was mentally ill, continually abused the girl, and had her daughter participate in the abuse is irresponsible, inexcusable, and cruel. If all you guys are arguing now is that the crime she was charged with doesn't fit the suggested max. sentence, then that's fine. 

Internet crimes, including abuse crimes, are real crimes, and are no less harmful than any other type of emotional abuse. This lady knew, she FUCKING KNEW this girl was disturbed, yet she went ahead with her little game anyways. Hell I'd like to see her charged with abusing her own child (daugher IIRC) for including her in something as sick and twisted as this.

I'm not a lawyer, and I'm not going to pretend I have an idea of what a "just" sentence time-wise would be for this lady. That being said, I think she should definitely sit in a cell for quite a while, and maybe the money she earns making license plates can help defray the funeral costs for the 13 year old girl's family who had to bury her.

...and I never said I thought she should serve the whole 20 years; the whole "words" into "mouths" thing goes both ways


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 18, 2008)

7slinger said:


> ...and I never said I thought she should serve the whole 20 years; the whole "words" into "mouths" thing goes both ways



Fair enough, but when someone is sentenced to a jail term, it's always a maximum. But you have to kind of judge the sentence by that, like if the sentence for manslaughter is 15-life, sure, they could possibly only serve 5 or 10, but they could also serve the full thing, even if it is a remote possibility.

Personally I think serving half your sentence is stupid anyways, that they should just hand out a sentence and that is that, but that's a discussion for another thread


----------



## 7slinger (May 18, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Fair enough, but when someone is sentenced to a jail term, it's always a maximum. But you have to kind of judge the sentence by that, like if the sentence for manslaughter is 15-life, sure, they could possibly only serve 5 or 10, but they could also serve the full thing, even if it is a remote possibility.
> 
> Personally I think serving half your sentence is stupid anyways, that they should just hand out a sentence and that is that, but that's a discussion for another thread



I'm not sure about the legal specifics of this case, but I don't think she's been sentenced yet. The way I read it, the lady faces 20 years maximum. She may only be sentenced to say, 5 years, and then serve only a couple of that. The "faces 20 years" thing I think refers to the maximum prison time she could be sentenced to cumulatively if she were sentenced at the maximum recommendations of all the charges she's facing.

Hell, she could be convicted and sentenced to probation.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 18, 2008)

7slinger said:


> Hell, she could be convicted and sentenced to probation.



Well, we can all at least agree she deserves a lot more than that.


----------



## 7slinger (May 18, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, we can all at least agree she deserves a lot more than that.



agreed


----------

